# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Which color car you drive?

## RAHEN

Hello Everyone,

what is the color of the car u drive..and which one is ur favourite color on cars.

mine is pearl white..what abt urs?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

its not my car..but i drive it ...its green

and my fav color on the car..is...silver..or pink:P

----------


## RAHEN

aww u r too much fond of pink..girlish haan... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i luv pink :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

its a good color..infact my mome also like it..

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

ma car colour its red 
but i lyk black, silver n red.

----------


## RAHEN

ohh black looks really cool...but i dont like it for my car.

----------


## NInA

My fav. car color is black all da way.. it's sexy  :Big Grin:  i can't take eyes of any convertible car in black color  :Big Grin: 

I like silver and grey too ...  :Smile:  we used to have mehraan 7 years ago :P I loved it  :Big Grin:  hehehe...

In addition, i don't have license 'yet' .. so to say! hehe.. but inshAllah in near future my brother is going to buy a car here in Denmark .. so when he goes back to UK .. me n mom gets to drive it  :Big Grin:  so i am very excited to start up with my driving lessons  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

leh karlo gal..jisko khud kaale kapre pasand ho...to usko ghari bhi kaali hi achi lagegi na :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yawarkamal

MY car here is RED i think its DASHING & COOL
I also like navy blue...
Abi abi without any lessons (THE FAST & THE FURIOUS movie many times see ki hy iss liye.HE hEee.)i start driving but police ko daik ky bhag jata hu...because no Licence yet,Get soon may be...

----------


## AaDi

I drive a silver car .. I really don't mind the silver colour but would love to drive a metallic blue car with white vinyls on it  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

its great to know abt all ur choices...

driving completely tau mujhe bhi nahi aati...lekin seekh rahi hoon...

----------


## Yawarkamal

Meri Palko py nam tumhara hy Oho Naila looking good in profile signature and also good animation,Blue is always my fav...

gray & silver also very good colors for car...

Good Rahen like me Driving ki practice krti rahoo Tubi achi driver bo gi,No fear on road...
MYK

----------


## Bluehacks

I prefer Black And Silver color cars
I love sports car

----------


## ikhlaq786

One Black & One Silver.

----------

